# Loch im Garten endlich mit Folie



## Wolfhugo (8. Okt. 2017)

Guten Abend und Hallo zusammen,
ich freue mich das ich Eure Seite gefunden habe und hoffe auf viele gute Ratschläge damit ich nicht so viele Fehler mache wie ich befürchte.
LG Wolfhugo


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo....ich denke Hugo!

Willkommen im Forum! Wie soll der Teich genutzt werden, Naturteich, Fischbesatz, oder willst du auch darin Schwimmen?

Welche Technik hast du den eingebaut, ist auf den Bildern nicht gut zu erkennen?


----------



## Wolfhugo (8. Okt. 2017)

Hei Roland,
eigentlich Wolfgang, dieser Zugangsname war aber schon besetzt so habe ich aus meinem Zweitname ein Wort zusammengebaut.

Tja, so richtig weis ich noch nichts bestimmtes. Fische nur Bitterlinge mit __ Teichmuschel gegen die Mücken, was sonst von alleine kommt kann bleiben,
also eher Naturteich mit kleinem Filter und Skimmer von NaturaGart. Ich hatte bei denen eine gute Beratung und will auch die Pflanzen dort kaufen.
Dazu noch einen Luftsprudel mit drei Verteildüsen.

Salü bis bald


----------



## Limnos (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang

Das mit der __ Teichmuschel dürfte nicht so einfach werden. In einem neu eingerichteten Teich schon mal gar nicht. Es muss sich genug Mikroplankton entwickeln, damit die Teichmuschel nicht verhungert. Dann kommt hinzu, dass die Bitterlingsweibchen nur ein bis zwei Eier je Muschel ablegen. Man braucht also mehrere, im Idealfall bis zu 20 __ Muscheln, damit auch nur ein Weibchen genügend "Ammen" findet. Teichmuschelgewässer sollten eine wenigstens 10 cm dicke Sedimentschicht haben, damit die Muschel sich eingraben kann. Aber ich wünsch Dir und den Muscheln viel Glück.  Mit __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen hast du als Anfänger weniger Probleme.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang, 
Viel Spaß hier, bei den Teichlern . 
Freu mich schon auf den Moment, wo Du feststellst, daß Dein Teich eigentlich viel zu klein geraten ist


----------



## Wolfhugo (9. Okt. 2017)

Grüß Dich Jolantha,
hast Du denn bei Dir schon festgestellt das alles viel zu klein geraten ist  
Nee mal ernsthaft, ich denke ich bin für alle Ratschläge offen.
Gerne hätte ich einen Riesenteich im Garten, leider muss ich mit dem klarkommen was machbar
und auch finanziell vertretbar ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2017)

Hi Wolfgang,

dieses Jahr brauchte eigentlich nix mehr großartig am Teich zu machen
Volllaufen lassen und gut ists bis Ende April/Anfang Mai

da es nun ja kälter wird sollte man auf ner PVC-Folie net mehr unbedingt rumspringen um Bodengrund ect. einzubringen (es sei denn es ist ne EPDM oder sonstige auch bei Kälte weich/flexibel bleibende Folie)

Pflanzen gibts z.Z ja eh keine mehr die man in den Teich sezten kann und Fische/__ Muscheln sollten erst rein wenn sich eine einigermaßen stabile Teichbiologie aufgebaut hat (nicht vor nächsten Sommer/Herbst)

die Teichumrandung sollte auch erst nächstes Frühjahr voll in Angriff genommen werden da der Untergrund im Teich sich durch das Gewicht des Wassers nun auch erst mal ein paar Wochen richtig setzen und die Folie fest in den Teich ziehen/drücken muß

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2017)

Wolfhugo schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Jolantha,
> hast Du denn bei Dir schon festgestellt das alles viel zu klein geraten ist


Wolfgang, jaaaaaaa unser erster Teich war auch zu klein, dann wurde neu gebaut. 
Der 2 te ist aber groß genug 
   oder ??


----------



## Wolfhugo (10. Okt. 2017)

Danke Jolantha, für das schöne Bild, so will ich es auch mal haben. Werden die großen Pflanzen eigentlich in Körbe gepflanzt ?


Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte Hallo Wolfgang, auch Euch vielen Dank für den Tipp. Habe die __ Muscheln für dieses Jahr abbestellt. War wohl ein Schnellschuss von mir aber so ist das wohl mit den neuen Pferden


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2017)

Steck die __ Muscheln in den Teich und etwas Sand am Grund in der Hoffnung das sie es packen, wenn du die nicht zurück geben kannst. Meine Pflanzen setze ich immer in Eimer oder eckigen Mörtelkübeln.
Unten in den Kübel/Eimer kommt reiner Lehm, ggf auch Lehmsand. Da drüber kommt ein feiner Kies welcher das ganze ein bisschen abdeckt. Somit kann das alles nicht zwar in den Mörtelkübeln wuchern, geht aber nicht durch den ganzen Teich. Ich versuche immer so 5 cm Kannte zu lassen, damit die Pflanzen nicht ausbrechen. Besonders hat sich das bei Valisnärien,  welche ich im Tiefbereich gesetzt habe.


Im Seitenbereich an der Kante des Teiches habe ich Böschungsmatten
 zum Teil mit diesen Taschen.
So sieht man keine Folie und alles sieht sehr natürlich aus.
Schlecht ist das durch Kapilarwirkung das Wasser in den Böschungsmatten aufsteigt. Dadurch wachsen zwar Pflanzen schön auf den Matten, aber die Matten dürfen dann nicht auf der anderen Seite des Teiches über hängen.....das saugt wie ein Docht den Teich leer.


PS, besorge dir ein paar Wasserflöhe aus dem Aquariumbedarf, wenn du die Muschel nicht nehmen musst, so lange du keine Fische im Teich hast, halten die ohne Filter das Wasser klar.
Wenn du die Muschel rein steckst, ist denen eine grüne Soße lieber.


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2017)

Wolfhugo schrieb:


> Werden die großen Pflanzen eigentlich in Körbe gepflanzt ?



Wolfgang, ich benutze keine Körbe, die Wurzeln der Pflanzen werden einfach mit Steinen festgeklemmt und bleiben dadurch senkrecht stehen.
Wenn die Pflanzen dann mal größer sind, liegt der Wurzelballen so auf der Folie. 
Man kann dann die gesamte Pflanze zum " Entschlammen " rausheben, mit dem Schlauch abspülen und wieder reinstellen.


----------

